# Super fund recommendations



## RandmTask (24 May 2016)

Morning, 

I live overseas so only have a small super fund of $15k (Not my only investment!) in a Perpetual fund which has low returns. I still have around 30 years until retirement and wont be coming back to Australia for the next few years at least.

Any recommendations for a high performing super fund that I can rollover into that I can set and forget?

cheers


----------



## Faramir (24 May 2016)

I do not have any idea. I can suggest this:

http://www.selectingsuper.com.au/

I used this to help me switch Super nearly four ago:
http://www.selectingsuper.com.au/tools/performance_tables

The Super Fund 'positions' change regularly. Look for the fees they charge.

I'm not qualified, nor allowed to, nor smart enough to give any recommendations. At your age, choose something very aggressive??

I monitor my super. Not sure if there is such a thing as set and forget. Maybe set and look at it once in a while because 'I am too busy'.

Good luck. The more experienced posters will have better suggestions. Sorry for being so limited in my knowledge.


----------



## systematic (25 May 2016)

RandmTask said:


> Morning,
> 
> I live overseas so only have a small super fund of $15k (Not my only investment!) in a Perpetual fund which has low returns. I still have around 30 years until retirement and wont be coming back to Australia for the next few years at least.
> 
> ...




Low amount with set and forget.
Just go something like an industry fund (eg. Australian Super one of, if not the largest - just an example, not financial advice).  Why?  Low fees and easy set and forget options.  Also, usually well priced life insurance etc available, if that's relevant. Throw it in the growth mix or whatever, and there you go!


----------



## Faramir (25 May 2016)

I'm with AustralianSuper. Joined nearly 4 years ago. There are some options available. You should look at various funds: compare fees, options - not just returns.
What is a good Super for me may not be a good Super for you.


----------



## qldfrog (16 March 2021)

Good day everyone,
Sunsuper and Qsuper are going to merge.To manage risk and not use the same find as my better half, i am thinking changing maybe to Aus Super.
Any member here able to tell me their experience of aus super: fees, flexibility, customer support,self invest options,etc?


----------



## Country Lad (16 March 2021)

qldfrog said:


> Good day everyone,
> Sunsuper and Qsuper are going to merge.To manage risk and not use the same find as my better half, i am thinking changing maybe to Aus Super.
> Any member here able to tell me their experience of aus super: fees, flexibility, customer support,self invest options,etc?



froggie, both Country Lass and myself are in Australian Super. I can't see any risk with that at all - the accounts are totally separate, but we have it so each can operate the other's account. 
Fees are a whole $2.25 week account keeping fee each plus an asset based fee of 0.11 % per annum of the account balance capped at $750.
Other fees are deducted from your investment returns and are also bugger all in the scheme of things and are itemised at the end of each year.  

Happy with the flexibility, for example, went pretty well to all cash at the beginning of the GFC and the covid-19 pandemic and back into investments for which we specified the ratios when the market improved.  I have to admit Country Lass handles all this as that is the reason I married an accountant.  She says all is very simple and changes are instant.
Hope that helps


----------



## dyna (16 March 2021)

Further to the merger, Sunsuper($80 billion) and Qsuper($120Billion) will have about the same $200 billion in assets and 2 Million members,as Australian Super,the country's biggest superannuation fund. Sunsuper is to switch its $1.5 billion property mandate out of the hapless AMP to Mirvac.(Swiss Re is taking its $1 Billion portfolio out,too.)


----------

